# Anyone wanna go to anybull with me?



## bowhunt3r4l1f3 (Jan 12, 2011)

Hey, I was planning on going up to any bull area this Friday. I was looking for someone who would want to tag along. I've been going it alone this whole hunt and could use the help of a second caller etc. So if you are in decent shape and can keep up with a 24 year old guy let me know or send me a text. 801-***-**** my name is Adam. Maybe your someone wanting to share the greatest hunting secrets in the world...or maybe you just like the outdoors either way your welcome to come! Also for transportation I will provide my wonderful 1993 geo tracker! I know it's almost too good to be true! I recently cleaned off all the rust and rhino lined the interior so it's one beast of a hunting machine! :O•-:


----------



## Markthehunter88 (Nov 5, 2010)

where you headed?


----------



## bowhunt3r4l1f3 (Jan 12, 2011)

Markthehunter88 said:


> where you headed?


Well I don't want to give away any secrets...but, south slope. East of Moon lake.


----------



## Bo0YaA (Sep 29, 2008)

Sorry I'm sure you would bone out a bull if ya got one but ya got to admit, its kinda funny picturing a full elk strapped to the back of the Geo Tracker lol.


----------



## bowhunt3r4l1f3 (Jan 12, 2011)

Bo0YaA said:


> Sorry I'm sure you would bone out a bull if ya got one but ya got to admit, its kinda funny picturing a full elk strapped to the back of the Geo Tracker lol.


I'm sure you mean "it's kinda awesome" :lol:


----------



## bowhunt3r4l1f3 (Jan 12, 2011)

Well me and Rusty "Polarbear" are gonna be hitting the hills tomorrow. Hopefully we can find those darn so called "elk"!


----------



## TopofUtahArcher (Sep 9, 2009)

Seen it in Montana. It was freakin awesome too! big 6x on the roof with ratchet ties holding it on. I would go bowhunt, but I may not be eligible to return home if I did. Sorry, cause I love the S. Slope east area and know it pretty well, but it's been a handful of years since I hunted down there.


----------



## A-Weezy (Jun 27, 2011)

Plenty of elk up there good luck...


----------



## Markthehunter88 (Nov 5, 2010)

how did it go???


----------



## bowhunt3r4l1f3 (Jan 12, 2011)

20 miles hiked no elk seen so not the best, the canyon I went up was full of cattle I had never seen cattle in my life there I think they may have pushed em. Now it's off to the extended for me. I'm still hoping I can find me a cow to thump in there somewhere.


----------

